# 1TB WesternDigital MyBook AV DVR expander



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Just switched back to DirecTV and got the Whole Home DVR. Don't need this expansion Drive anymore and figured I'd throw it here before eBay.

Perfect condition and I'll include the eSATA cable. This is the 1TB version with the yellow circle power button.

$65 shipped in the US via priority mail flat rate box.


I also have a 750GB FreeAgent Pro eSATA that works with other DVRs but not Tivo. Including cable.

$40 Shipped in the US via Priority mail Flat Rate Box.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

Gone.


----------

